# Spray Booth lining / Coating question



## andthatwasthat (19 Mar 2022)

Morning all,

Bit of a boring question sorry. We have bought an enclosed spray room for spray finishing and just wondering if anyone has experience with wall, floor and ceiling coatings/linings.

I see some people using peelable spray booth coating, but would a white correx work just as well and easier to replace?

On the floor I've seen people just put down what looks like masking paper.

Any advice appreciated, the booth was quite expensive and want to make sure it's properly maintained and not ruined as I have seen so many trashed booths.

Many thanks

Jake


----------



## Droogs (19 Mar 2022)

I've used clingfilm in the past. Put it on from the bottom up in horizontal bands and overlap by about 40mm. I would change it after a half dozen uses of the booth. Takes a little bit of time to do properly but very effective. For the floor we just put down cheap poly roll. Don't do it if you have heaters on the wall though


----------



## Ollie78 (19 Mar 2022)

I have not tried the spray on peel off stuff.
I only protect the floor, my walls are osb so I just let them get painted.
I have used hard floor protector roll which is ok but you can get a problem where the first layer or two of overspray will peal off in little flakes which is not good for obvious reasons.
Correx is pretty good but can have the same issue because it's a bit shiny.
I have recently been using cardboard which does a better job as the paint adheres to it properly and doesn't flake or dust off.
I would suggest a product like Ram board as a good solution to the floor anyway.

Ollie


----------



## Chief Sawdust Maker (19 Mar 2022)

I built my own bench top booth using 3 x 2 CLS to build a rigid frame I the purchased some sheets of flooring protector and use a staple gun to secure them with the addition of duct tale for any gaps usually change it about every 6 months depending on use

Proplex Black Surface Protection Sheet 2400 x 1200 x 2mm | Wickes.co.uk


----------



## John Hall (20 Mar 2022)

I wouldn’t use plastic sheeting, as the paint doesn’t always stick to it and you can end up with confetti when it comes to removing it..


----------



## baldkev (23 Mar 2022)

How about hardboard with the furry face in the booth?


----------



## RobinBHM (23 Mar 2022)

X-board from toolstation









X-Board Recyclable Surface Protection 35" x 100'ft | Toolstation


A lightweight, but tough, impact resistant alternative for surface protection made from 100% recycled fibres. Protects new and existing surfaces such as wood, concrete, stone, tile, linoleum, epoxy, vinyl etc. It is breathable so therefore it can be laid over newly curing floors. It also...




www.toolstation.com





I put down 4mm mdf on the floor, gaffs taped at joints, then X board in front of spraybooth and X board for the walls.

a cheaper alternative is lining paper


----------

